# Faces de Porto Alegre !



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

72








Foto: O Poti


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

.


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

74












75
















76


----------



## auguto (May 21, 2010)

São fotos realmente muito bonitas.

Como está hoje a situação da lagoa(laguna) dos Patos? Fede? Pode pescar? Tem condições de balneabilidade? Existe prática de mergulho na lagoa?


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

auguto said:


> São fotos realmente muito bonitas.
> 
> Como está hoje a situação da lagoa(laguna) dos Patos? Fede? Pode pescar? Tem condições de balneabilidade? Existe prática de mergulho na lagoa?



A Lagoa dos Patos é diferente do Guaíba: ele é em grande parte poluído. 

A Lagoa dos Patos é imensa. É a maior laguna da América do Sul, tem 265 km de comprimento e até 60 km de largura, tanto que é chamada de Mar de Dentro. Sendo praticamente um mar, ela é limpa. Locais poluídos são pontuais. Mas não se notabiliza para mergulho, pois a água é quase sempre turva.


----------



## auguto (May 21, 2010)

portoimagem-II said:


> A Lagoa dos Patos é diferente do Guaíba: ele é em grande parte poluído.
> 
> A Lagoa dos Patos é imensa. É a maior laguna da América do Sul, tem 265 km de comprimento e até 60 km de largura, tanto que é chamada de Mar de Dentro. Sendo praticamente um mar, ela é limpa. Locais poluídos são pontuais. Mas não se notabiliza para mergulho, pois a água é quase sempre turva.


Verdade! Me confundi.

A Lagoa dos Patos na verdade é uma laguna.

Já o Guaíba, li em algum lugar, é de difícil definição...

Vc disse que ele é em grande parte poluído, mas em que nível? 

Em algumas fotos vemos barcos na orla da cidade... outros usos são possíveis? Balneabilidade? A orla cheira mal?

Há algum programa de despoluição?


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

auguto said:


> Verdade! Me confundi.
> 
> A Lagoa dos Patos na verdade é uma laguna.
> 
> ...



O Guaiba é em sua maior parte dele poluido, muito poluido. Agravado por receber substâncias tóxicas de resíduos químicos industriais como as vindas do Rio dos Sinos, por exemplo, um dos mais poluídos do país.

O Guaiba tem cheiro em locais onde a água fica parada, ou na foz de arroios.

Há programas de despoluição, mas os resultados são lentos. Mas ocorrem: nos últimos anos, liberou-se para banho as praias em bairros no extremo sul da capital - antes nem isso existia.

Mesmo assim há bastante esportes náuticos no Guaiba. Sendo que o único esporte que não tem é o que você citou, mergulho. De resto, pratica-se padle, canoagem, vela, ski aquático, etc.


----------



## ZekaPOA (Feb 26, 2009)

*Nasa divulga foto de Porto Alegre feita por astronauta da Estação Espacial








*
*Image courtesy of the Earth Science and Remote Sensing Unit / NASA Johnson Space Center / Divulgação*

A fotografia, clicada a 417 km de altitude, foi registrada da Estação Espacial Internacional (ISS) na noite do dia 4 de julho, às 20h21min no horário de Brasília. Na imagem acima, Porto Alegre se destaca com as luzes brancas. O clique faz parte do banco de imagens da Nasa.

Nasa divulga foto de Porto Alegre feita por astronauta da Estação Espacial Internacional | GZH

Na metade esquerda, grande parte de Porto Alegre, na metade direita superior, Canoas, Esteio, Sapucaia e São Leopoldo, na direita inferior, Cachoeirinha e Gravataí.


----------



## ZekaPOA (Feb 26, 2009)

Pela luminosidade das cidades se percebe onde já há o domínio do led, como em Porto Alegre, Cachoeirinha e Sapucaia, e onde ainda domina o vapor de sódio, em Gravataí, Canoas, São Leopoldo e também Alvorada, ao centro e abaixo na imagem.

Interessante que estamos voltando às luzes brancas, dominantes na forma de fluorescentes até o surgimento do vapor de sódio nos anos 1970 e que por décadas deixou as cidades em tom âmbar.


----------



## pcSPRS (Sep 16, 2018)

Muito legal a coletânea... POA é sem dúvida muito bonita, lago, morros, muito muito verde... 
By the way, a foto 32 B é daquela praça em frente à antiga Mesbla, né? Vcs sabem se foi revitalizada? (por essa foto parece bem cuidada)... ali tem um espaço pra uma loja, que estava abandonada e tinha virado teto para moradores de rua... alguém sabe se já voltou a funcionar alguma coisa ali?


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

pcSPRS said:


> Muito legal a coletânea... POA é sem dúvida muito bonita, lago, morros, muito muito verde...
> By the way, a foto 32 B é daquela praça em frente à antiga Mesbla, né? Vcs sabem se foi revitalizada? (por essa foto parece bem cuidada)... ali tem um espaço pra uma loja, que estava abandonada e tinha virado teto para moradores de rua... alguém sabe se já voltou a funcionar alguma coisa ali?


Não voltou a funcionar. Logo depois da revitalização (acho que em 2012 ou 2013) funcionava um café ali, que não durou muito tempo. Atualmente o local foi "cimentado" para evitar furtos e depredações do seu interior.


----------



## pcSPRS (Sep 16, 2018)

Eduhaus said:


> Não voltou a funcionar. Logo depois da revitalização (acho que em 2012 ou 2013) funcionava um café ali, que não durou muito tempo. Atualmente o local foi "cimentado" para evitar furtos e depredações do seu interior.


Poxa, que triste... sabe se essa área será revitalizada por essa obra que está ocorrendo no centro?


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

77














78








Foto: Arthur Cordeiro








79















80








Foto: Giulian Serafim 





81








Foto: Alex Rocha





82

















83


----------



## ZekaPOA (Feb 26, 2009)

Espero que, depois da revitalização do viaduto Otávio Rocha, esta iluminação cênica seja permanente, não apenas sazonal.


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

84


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

85
















86


----------



## Prado (Mar 21, 2006)

Eu não consigo muito de Porto Alegre, mas as fotos estão bonitas.


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

87








Foto: Ronaldo Bernardi / Agencia RBS)






88
















89


----------



## ZekaPOA (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Campos de golfe do Country Club


90














91














92
Geada:














93















94
















95


----------



## ZekaPOA (Feb 26, 2009)

Intervenção artística da 13ª Bienal do Mercosul, na Av. Borges de Medeiros, Centro de Porto Alegre.


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

.


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

.











.


----------



## ZekaPOA (Feb 26, 2009)

Que zoom incrível, estes prédios bem ao fundo que aparecem acima do Beira-Rio estão a quase 7 km lineares do estádio.


----------



## ZekaPOA (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2915128715449364


----------

